# Einer Tabelle nen Rahmen aus gifs geben....



## ::RELOAD:: (28. Oktober 2001)

Also auf http://www.teamphotoshop.com gibt es auf der Rechten Seite ne Tabelle die mit Gif´s ausgestattet ist nun habe ich versucht soetwas nach zu bauen ich habe es mit Tabelle in Tabbele ect. versucht habs aber nicht geschaft. Naja nu bin ich auch net so der Super Profi in solchen dingen  deswegen bitte ich euch das mal zu versuchen vielleicht kriegts jemand hin.


----------



## cardex (28. Oktober 2001)

Öhm ich weiss net ob wir beide das gleiche meinen aba die Gifs sind einfach der Hintergrund der einzelnen Tabellen Zeilen. Einfach durch Background="xxx.gif" in der gewünschten Zeile der Tabelle zu erreichen


```
<table width="124" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr> 
    <td background="xxx.gif" width="124" height="20" valign="top">Hier rein dann den Inhalt der Zeile<td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

Hoffe das war was du meintest


----------



## ::RELOAD:: (28. Oktober 2001)

*Anfürsich schon....*

....  Ich weiss auch net. Nen Prob war auch das ich wenn ich in Photoshop nen bg gebastlt ae der kleiner war als die Tabelle obwohl ich die Pixelangaben genommen habe die ich auch in der Tabelle verwendet habe.


----------

